# SCI-Fi Movies



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

MythingLink

Sparked by another conversation and thinking it would probably be best to open an off topic discussion about it rather than continue on one of the SG threads, I'm starting this one.
Back during the 'red scare' a lot of sci-fi movies were made and those 'dam americans'  saw fit to use these movies as propoganda. Seen today, some of those movies are classics: War of the Worlds, When Worlds Collide, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, Invasion from Mars, etc. 

Some of my favorites come from that era and I'll watch them again and again. But what about the movies that have been since then? Some of my favorites are Bladerunner, 2001, Clockwork Orange, Flash Gordon, Buckaroo Banzai, Star Treks with even numbers, and more recently Matrix, Galaxy Quest (it was cute), Stormship Troopers (I like Heinlein and was wondering how they were going to do this), Stargate (of course).

How about everyone else? What are some of your favorites or the ones you cringe at everytime you hear about them?

Cheers,
ML


----------
MythingLink
The Woolfden: http://www.woolfden.net


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

Padders

I also liked "Starship Troopers" i saw it as a bit of a parody of scifi though in a way. It was pretty good.
The matrix was excellent, one of the best films i have seen.

Not sure i would classify clockwork orange as sci-fi, actually i definiely wouldn't although i know where you are coming from. I did not think the film was really that good anyway, it was trying to hard to be controversial for the sake of doing so, i think Brave New World the book tell the similiar type of story a lot better.

Other films, ek, i watched the postmaan last week that i liked. I did not really like X-Men ... Galaxy Quest was ok but not as good as i thought - mars attacks was quite funny. MIB was excellent and Independance Day i enjoyed quite a lot.

There a few to add to the list 

----------
Chris Padfield, administrator for TalkStargate.com
http://www.talkstargate.com/ - Talk Stargate till your heart's content!


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

SGPflughaupt

Firstly, I didnt care for Clockwork Orange (too disturbing for my tastes) but I would definately classify it as SciFi because 1)takes place in future and 2)has an element of technology (brainwashing).
As for favorites.......Classics (ie made before I was born) are - "Earth vs. the Flying Saucer" (or almost any film with Harryhausen effects),"Day the Earth stood still" (did you know a short story sequel was written by the author),"When worlds collide" (darn good SFX),"Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea","Robinson Carusoe on Mars","Flash Gordon (Buster Crabbe as Flash)","Day the Earth caught Fire" (US and USSR explode test bombs at both poles a same time causing Earth to fall towards Sun) and the list goes on. 

Modern Classics (After I was born but before 1985)..."StarWars" (dont sue me Lucas for typing this),"Outlander", "Buckroo Banzai","Indiana Jones","Highlander" (made 1985 but a classic),"2001", "Terminator", "Flash Gordon", "Buck Rogers" (not as good as the original book 'Armageddon 2419' by Francis Nowland) though) and the list goes on.

Recent Favs...."MIB","Indiana Jones and the sequels esp Last Crusade","T2", "ID4" (we dont use titles anymore just initials I guess), "Time Cop", "12:01" (a little known movie but worth the rent a serious scifi look at the Groundhog day effect.),"Matrix" (can wait for sequels),"Galaxy Quest",(very funny,good date movie if you like SF and she justs likes humor)..."Stargate" (another good movie,I dont know if any of you have seen by chance  ).........and the list goes on.

The ones that I dont like are "Plan 9", I saw it because for a SF fan it is required viewing so you can know just how bad the genre can get. I tend to give movies an extra rating if they are SF in nature and I had to rate "Plan 9" in the negatives it was so bad.


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

Padders

Oh my.. i think i have seen about 3 of those... ekk...
Stargate was my first sci-fi movie i have ever seen. To be honest most sci-fi films i find do not do the subject they are dealing with an adequate treatment. That is why i much prefere books and sci fi series.

For a case in point just read The Lost World. I thought it was really quite a good book, watch the film and I was appalled, i have never been so annoyed at a film in my life!

That is why the Matrix was so so so good, they fit so much in and also MIB which was very short but yet quite encompassing.

----------
Chris Padfield, administrator for TalkStargate.com
http://www.talkstargate.com/ - Talk Stargate till your heart's content!


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

SGPflughaupt

I agreed that books usually give a much better treat to SF at least as far as having the time to develop its treatment of the philosophy or themes. Movies do have the advantage of expounding on the visual though...they can show you the immensity of a giant spaceship or the depths of a technology built underground (like in Forbidden Planet).


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

Padders

Yup, i agree although i have never watched a film after reading the book and enjoyed it. I recently read BattleField Earth by Ron Hubbard (i think) and it is such a good book. I know watching the film is going to be pointless, there is no way they can get even a tiny bit of a 1100 page book into a 2 hour film.
One argument against my argument is the Outer Limits. I love the way the deal with something in a 1 hour film like manner often taking short stories as their subject. That is one great show.

----------
Chris Padfield, administrator for TalkStargate.com
http://www.talkstargate.com/ - Talk Stargate till your heart's content!


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

SGPflughaupt

I dont watch much of the new Outer Limits but the original series was very very good esp with all the different actors its fun to pick out actors you have seen else.


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

Padders

I am going to have too look into the chrnology of it. It is the sort of series i just watch when its on. seems to be on on fridays here so watching it while it lasts.
I hope it is still in production but have a feeling it istn't.

----------
Chris Padfield, administrator for TalkStargate.com
http://www.talkstargate.com/ - Talk Stargate till your heart's content!


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

Sean3w

WING COMMANDER. That's a GREAT MOVIEEEEE.
----------
Come visit http://www.sg2070.com


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

Padders

and how could we forget back to the future 
----------
Chris Padfield, administrator for TalkStargate.com
http://www.talkstargate.com/ - Talk Stargate till your heart's content!


----------



## archiver (Sep 7, 2000)

MythingLink

FYI, there is going to be an homage to The Day The Earth Stood Still in an upcoming SG1 episode. 
ID4 just came out on DVD and I'm going to have to break down and get it. It's supposed to have some special info on it.

Did you know that the day they filmed the scene with Jeff Goldblum and his little nods to Jurassic Park, Speilberg was on the set? Wasn't planned, just worked out that way. <G>

Cheers,


----------
MythingLink
The Woolfden: http://www.woolfden.net


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2016)

archiver said:


> Sean3w
> 
> WING COMMANDER. That's a GREAT MOVIEEEEE.
> ----------
> Come visit http://www.sg2070.com



Very much and an underrated movie.  It had a much better storyline then The Phantom Menace.


----------



## Droflet (Apr 14, 2016)

Dude Where's My Car had a better storyline than Phantom Menace.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Dude Where's My Car had a better storyline than Phantom Menace.



*Freddy got Fingered  * had a better story line then Phantom menace.


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey, I liked everything _about_ Phantom menace!

Except the bad guy.  And the fact a little boy was a top-notched mechanic.  Oh, and the fact the Universe's Worse Mother didn't seem to care where her boy was or how much danger he was in.  And all the make-up used!  And that there was never an explanation for _anything_.

Okay, I liked the light sabre that split in two.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> Hey, I liked everything _about_ Phantom menace!
> 
> Except the bad guy.  And the fact a little boy was a top-notched mechanic.  Oh, and the fact the Universe's Worse Mother didn't seem to care where her boy was or how much danger he was in.  And all the make-up used!  And that there was never an explanation for _anything_.
> 
> Okay, I liked the light sabre that split in two.




Then there was Jar Jar Binks the most beloved Star Wars character of all time.


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 14, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Then there was Jar Jar Binks the most beloved Star Wars character of all time.



_Great_ comic relief!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> _Great_ comic relief!!



He found a way to make an unwatchable film even more unmatchable.


----------



## Droflet (Apr 14, 2016)

Cathbad, you are a definite bother.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Cathbad, you are a definite bother.



Some day when  the sun expands into a red giant and swallows the Earth,  The Phantom Menace will be recognized as a Cinema classic.


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 14, 2016)

And Paul Reubens will be considered a comic genius.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> And Paul Reubens will be considered a comic genius.



Before or after the Sun Expands and swallows the earth ?


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 14, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Before or after the Sun Expands and swallows the earth ?



Better be after... I don' wanna be around...


----------

